# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  بررسی سیستم داروخانه

## arezoo_sh

کسی تا حالا سیستم داروخونه نوشته؟؟؟
میشه اطلاعاتی رو که باید در این سیستم در نظر بگیریم و اهمیت داره رو بصورت دقیق بگین .
یعنی کلا چه اطلاعاتی رو باید داشته باشم؟

----------


## Elham_gh

شما باید با یک Domail Expert در این حیطه صحبت کنید برای اینکه بتونید یک سیستم بنویسید.
مثل کسی که تو دارو خانه کار می کنه یا دکتر دارو ساز.

----------

